# 1975 Fastback



## miquelcamo (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the forum but not to Schwinn bikes. My brother and I had the usual bikes in the late 60's and early 70's. Varsity, Continental, and even an Orange Krate. I also still have a black '83 Super Sport that I've had since it was new. I am picking up this Fastback later this week and I was wondering if the seat is original. I'm only asking because the brochures show a black seat. I realize this one doesn't have the earlier shifter but I think it's pretty cool. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Rollo (Dec 29, 2021)

... Welcome to the forum ... Beautiful Flamboyant red Fastback! ... That red seat with the silver mylar makes the bike ... I wouldn't change a thing ...
... Not too many red Fastbacks out there ... I detailed this '70 for a friend with the same original seat ...


----------



## nick tures (Dec 29, 2021)

looks to be all there could have possibly been ordered like that


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2021)

It might be a 1974 model.


----------



## miquelcamo (Dec 30, 2021)

Rollo said:


> ... Welcome to the forum ... Beautiful Flamboyant red Fastback! ... That red seat with the silver mylar makes the bike ... I wouldn't change a thing ...
> ... Not too many red Fastbacks out there ... I detailed this '70 for a friend with the same original seat ...
> 
> View attachment 1536504
> ...



Wow... great job.


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome to the Cabe! Killer Fastback .That is about as original as it gets.  . Seat is correct and in great shape. Usually they are splitting in the center. 1974 seems spot on. I have the same one in green. great score!


----------



## miquelcamo (Dec 30, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It might be a 1974 model.
> 
> View attachment 1536813



I picked it up today. It has a "JL" serial number so Sept 1975. It has all the original parts including tires. I'm ready to start cleaning it up.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 30, 2021)

post pictures when cleaned up bet it will come back nice !!


----------



## miquelcamo (Jan 10, 2022)

I got my new Fastback cleaned up a bit and put back together.
















.


----------



## kostnerave (Jan 10, 2022)

miquelcamo said:


> I got my new Fastback cleaned up a bit and put back together.
> 
> View attachment 1546570
> 
> ...



Hi Miquelcamo,
 What a cool bike! I think the trigger shifter model is seen less than the Stik-Shift version. The red really pops and the downtube decal is awesome. It screams of late '60's/ '70's nostalgia. Good job on this one. Enjoy!


----------



## Tubender (Jan 13, 2022)

Handlebar shifters aren’t as cool as the sticks but they’re much more practical


----------



## miquelcamo (Jan 13, 2022)

Tubender said:


> Handlebar shifters aren’t as cool as the sticks but they’re much more practical



And they are less likely to bruise your internal organs in an accident.


----------



## Tubender (Jan 13, 2022)

We called em “nut busters”


----------



## miquelcamo (Jan 13, 2022)

Tubender said:


> We called em “nut busters”



Make that internal and external organs...


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow real nice When ever I see the Thumb shifter it reminds me of these bikes in the 70's


----------

